
Sugarfoot Stomp - tintinnabula
http://www.oxfordamerican.org/magazine/item/730-sugarfoot-stomp
======
aaronem
How on Earth did this make the front page? I mean, it's not that I ever get
tired of seeing Massachusetts Yankees and California carpetbaggers use a
magazine named after my hometown to tell us Southrons what they demand that we
be, but I am somewhat surprised to see it here, of all places. Perhaps I
shouldn't be.

~~~
dajohnson89
The author, while indeed born in Massachusetts, is by all accounts a
Southerner. Check her bio -- she even got her M.A. at Mississippi.

I just came here to say what an excellent piece of writing this was. I won't
even dignify the rest of your comment, and honestly having read it here
saddens me.

